# Toughts on the new skywalker stilts?



## Capt-sheetrock

At first, I looked at them skywalkers like a dog at a new pan (i don't know if I want to eat out of this thing or not).

The are HEAVY, and again, I thought, I use the S2 Mags cause they are light and the durastilts that I have been wearing since the 70's are killing my legs. But the skywalkers even tho they are heavy, didn't put ANY sideway pull to my legs,like the durastilts do, therefore I had zero fatigue from wearing them.

Interested in some opinions from some of you guys that used em.:yes:


----------



## mtowncomrkt

Remember the overall design is almost exactly the same as the ones on the market now, but the protypes the field testers used had some features that the orginal pairs do not.

Just a note on the weight:
Because it's a different walking motion that doesn't require you to lift your legs straight up like competitors, weight doesn't become as much of an issue. Think of wearing wet boots in deep mud and compare it to walking on dry ground with them.


----------



## fr8train

Cap,
I don't have a pair of the NEW 2.0's, but I love the set that I do have. They are heavier, but I gotta say, I really don't notice the weight. They are extremely comfortable, and the large foot platform doesn't make my feet hurt when I'm in them for extended periods. Bottom line, I LOVE THEM! I'll be very interested in seeing what changes they are making to them.


----------



## drywall guy158

really like the changes they made !:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

fr8train said:


> Cap,
> I don't have a pair of the NEW 2.0's, but I love the set that I do have. They are heavier, but I gotta say, I really don't notice the weight. They are extremely comfortable, and the large foot platform doesn't make my feet hurt when I'm in them for extended periods. Bottom line, I LOVE THEM! I'll be very interested in seeing what changes they are making to them.


That was my point, I went to S2 mags, cause durastilts were killing my legs (arthritis, ya know) I figured lighter meant better, but the skywalkers, even tho they are heavy, don't hurt my old legs abit. Thats amazing to me. 

These have no side in and out adjustments, like durastilts, but they don't need em, cause they don't mess with your legs.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Another thing i really liked about em, is the HIGH heel plate. Ya know the tennis shoes they make today,, have a heel that turns up, and I keep sliding out of my back strap cause ALL stilts have too small a heel plate. These walkers have a heel plate tall enough to hold any Ghetto shoe in place. Thats refreshing!!!


----------



## cazna

Same again for me, found the duras pulled my legs around but the skywalkers are great, really comfortable.

Great product thanks marshalltown :thumbsup:


----------



## tricounty dwall

maybe i need to get a pair of these.. Ive been walking durastilts forever and they r heavy and kill my feet and legs.. so i bought the light magnesium stilts and hated them.. i walked them a dozen times and retired them. but i didnt buy the marshaltown bc of the weight. guess its not a facter.. Anyone want to buy a set of heavy back hurting angle breaking leg throbbing stilts :jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

So far I love em. but i haven't put much milage on em yet, so i cam't say if they hold up or not. I looked at the plastic straps and did the (rut row) thing. But the regular straps only last a year or so, so I doubt that the plastic ones will give out any sooner. I love the rachet factor that these straps have, they DON"T loosen up at all, thats a plus for me anyway, I hate haveing to constantly re-tighten the straps on dura-stilts.

Ya know, I have a pair of dura-stilts that are over 20 yeas old, and a new pair today are excatlly the same. I think that dura-stilts got so used to being the best that they forgot to improve them over the last 20 years.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall

I love the new design too. I got a pair of the older sky walkers (18-30) bought in 08 & after a few times I didn't look back. I haven't been on the dura stilts since & WoW am I glad. I had the same problem with the sideways thing Capt and I know it hurts after a while. The front spring helps absorb the shock of walking & put a "spring" back into your step! :thumbup: I'm a big guy (too big to list) & I need all the help I can get. If your still walking dura's, give these a try folks & have patience, you'll LOVE them! :thumbsup:


----------



## fenez

I used them all week jacked up as high as they go and even after using them for a week straight I still have no fatigue and my knees don't hurt at all


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

fenez said:


> I used them all week jacked up as high as they go and even after using them for a week straight I still have no fatigue and my knees don't hurt at all


Agreed, and I have been getting used to the fact that I had to re-learn how to walk om em, since they are differant. But I am getting to where i can "step-off" on em, and I like the way they respond to NORMAL walking, rather than lifting and then stepping.


----------



## rodney miller

*Hate 'em*

I don't know what you guys are smoking, but me and my crew are thinking of chopping ours up for scrap aluminum. We hate them.


----------



## fenez

rodney miller said:


> I don't know what you guys are smoking, but me and my crew are thinking of chopping ours up for scrap aluminum. We hate them.


Really? you can always send them my way and I'll pay you the price per pound for the aluminum.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

fenez said:


> Really? you can always send them my way and I'll pay you the price per pound for the aluminum.


Good call Fenez!!!


----------



## rodney miller

Maybe i'm missing something. We got ours 3 years age(give or take a year or two) when they first came out. Have they made changes? When I'm extended to 40" , i look like i've been bull riding my whole life, knees torqued outwards and feet in. Kills my legs


----------



## fenez

rodney miller said:


> Maybe i'm missing something. We got ours 3 years age(give or take a year or two) when they first came out. Have they made changes? When I'm extended to 40" , i look like i've been bull riding my whole life, knees torqued outwards and feet in. Kills my legs


I find just the opposite, when I extended mine they were more comfortable than any other stilts I have ever worn. If you take them off and stand them up they stay put without falling over so they seem balanced. I was talking about the new ones that marshall town sent out for testing I can't really speak for the older version.


----------



## mtowncomrkt

The prototypes that were tested had a few different added features, but the overall design is almost exactly the same and the walking motion is the exact same. I'd get in to more specifics but because it's still a prototype and more changes could be made, it would be unfair to mislead anyone.


----------



## eastex1963

Hey, my guys love 'em. If they're happy, then I'm happy. Period.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

IMO,, and really, just in my opinion,,, I been walking on stilts since 73. I started on goldblait stilts, most of you guys problly ain't even seen them, they didn't last. 

I have tried ever pair that I had a chance to see, cause ya know, I'm a toolwhore, okay, I said it,, I really am.

I was using S2 mags before I got these new Skywalkers, and I thought they were the best thing since sliced bread, but these Skywalkers are better than they are. I could be wrong, but I feel that its because I was baseing my opinion on "compareing everything to dura-stilts", but in retrospect, If you compare S2 Mags AND/OR SkyWalkers to dura-stilts,,,, your making the same mistake I made,,, can you really compare a new product to one that has been outdated and obsolte for years??

Well DURA STILTS SUCKS , and thats from a guy that has been wearing em since 75 and has three pairs in his shop at time of posting!!!!

I'd like to add that I LET MY HELP use my dura-stilts, while I use the S2 Mags, or the Skywalkers.


----------



## McDusty

Here it is... if anyone is unhappy with the way their feet fit into the baseplate or straps... go on ebay, buy some SNOWBOARD BINDINGS. screw them to your base plate. Done. Endless adjustment points, 6" high heel backing plate with adjustable forward lean. This mod makes any pair of stilts 100x better. I've done it to my Dura-Silts with single post, S2 Mags, Skywalker 2.0s. I don't even try stilts without doing it first. 

Get a size Small binding because they are sized based on snowboard boots, not shoes. a size L binding will be to big. Even just getting snowboard binding straps makes a huge difference over any strap system. Even the Skywalker straps are to narrow. Snowboard straps have huge padding and are about 2 - 3" wide to distribute force and oh so comfy.


----------



## McDusty

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well DURA STILTS SUCKS , and thats from a guy that has been wearing em since 75 and has three pairs in his shop at time of posting!!!!
> 
> I'd like to add that I LET MY HELP use my dura-stilts, while I use the S2 Mags, or the Skywalkers.


yes, dura's suck. but if you learn to walk on those, like i did, every pair after that is almost to easy. If i needed helpers i would make them walk on dura's as well.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

Thanks Dusty. I love my skywalkers, but your idea might make them even better.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

McDusty said:


> Here it is... if anyone is unhappy with the way their feet fit into the baseplate or straps... go on ebay, buy some SNOWBOARD BINDINGS. screw them to your base plate. Done. Endless adjustment points, 6" high heel backing plate with adjustable forward lean. This mod makes any pair of stilts 100x better. I've done it to my Dura-Silts with single post, S2 Mags, Skywalker 2.0s. I don't even try stilts without doing it first.
> 
> Get a size Small binding because they are sized based on snowboard boots, not shoes. a size L binding will be to big. Even just getting snowboard binding straps makes a huge difference over any strap system. Even the Skywalker straps are to narrow. Snowboard straps have huge padding and are about 2 - 3" wide to distribute force and oh so comfy.


I wanted to ask ya why you buy stilts that you had to buy other products to fix em with,,,, 

But i thought that if I did, i might be out of line.


----------



## McDusty

I didn't have to buy my snowboard bindings just for stilts, there were an old pair i had. I live'd 5 minutes from a ski hill so i have lots of snow gear. But for those of you who don't, you will probably need to go out and spend the extra money.

the snowboard bindings i use on my stilts were just as much money as my stilts themselves. that's the reason the manufacturers don't use them. it would make their price points to outragouse for all those cheap-ass tapers out there who think $5k on tools is to much money to spend to make $100k/year.  i've told the manufacturers what i use and my idea's.


----------



## McDusty

oh and if you are using S2's make sure you get a set of bindings that will fit between the 2 posts. some don't.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Thats an interesting idea Dusty,,, I think I will investigate it some. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## walltools

Capt-sheetrock said:


> At first, I looked at them skywalkers like a dog at a new pan (i don't know if I want to eat out of this thing or not).
> 
> The are HEAVY, and again, I thought, I use the S2 Mags cause they are light and the durastilts that I have been wearing since the 70's are killing my legs. But the skywalkers even tho they are heavy, didn't put ANY sideway pull to my legs,like the durastilts do, therefore I had zero fatigue from wearing them.
> 
> Interested in some opinions from some of you guys that used em.:yes:


I've worn just about every pair out on the market (Dura III, IV, Sur-Stilt Alum, Sur-Mag, SII, SII Mag, and Skywalker 2.0). Marshalltown actually had me review and comment on the Skywalker 2.0's before they hit the streets. They have sold like hotcakes. Guys either love them or hate them though. 

Here is what I think:

Traditional design stilts (like the SurPro, and Dura's) give you more flex side-to-side and backwards (Skywalker 2.0's have no backward mobility - if you lean back, you're going back). However, overall they are very stable and have more of that "shoe like feel" when you are walking (a nice foot platform.)

If you are a big guy, or simply looking for comfort, you will probably love the SurPro II. I'm 6' 3" and about 250 and after a full test of all of them, I personally prefer the SurPro II (get the Magnesium model if you are concerned about the weight.)

Dura-Stilt IV's a relatively new too. If you opt to get the lamb's wool wrap for your leg you'll they feel soooo good.

Beware of the cheap Chinese knock offs (and I'm talking about the Chinese knock off's of the Chinese stilts.) They are downright scary. Some chinese manufacturer sent me a pair and said they could produce them for $50 per pair. Made me think for a minute, until I got the sample. I wouldn't put my worst enemy in a pair of them.

You won't go wrong with any of these stilts: http://www.walltools.com/store/drywall-tools/drywall-stilts

Some guys will simply love the Skywalker 2.0's. Young bucks!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I have been walking on these skywalkers for a month or so. I started on stilts in 1973. Now I'm 56, with arthritis in a major way. These Marshaltowns, are BY FAR the easiest on my legs, period.

I went to S2 Mags because they were advertised as "old man silts", but these skywalkers are easier on me then they are.

JMHO

BTW, my helper, who is 21, and full of,,, (ya know) wants to use the skywalkers, he has his choice of dura-stilts, S2-mags, and of course chinesse imitaions. He wants the Skywalkers.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Thinking of picking these up. Are these the ones that keep breaking on people?

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/4795169011.html


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have been walking on these skywalkers for a month or so. I started on stilts in 1973. Now I'm 56, with arthritis in a major way. These Marshaltowns, are BY FAR the easiest on my legs, period.
> 
> I went to S2 Mags because they were advertised as "old man silts", but these skywalkers are easier on me then they are.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> BTW, my helper, who is 21, and full of,,, (ya know) wants to use the skywalkers, he has his choice of dura-stilts, S2-mags, and of course chinesse imitaions. He wants the Skywalkers.


Very good comment but not good for the body indeed, when I turned 40 I realized health is very important, as I had done good in that category overall, I only stay on stilts for an hour at a time, wearing skateboard runners for less shock, to knees, spine, too add no music, like boom boom, guys go home baked at the end of the day, with shytty rock music and the negative message tare n u apart, I have ample energy all the time,


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no music, like boom boom, guys go home baked at the end of the day, with shytty rock music and the negative message tare n u apart, I have ample energy all the time,


You would need a straight jacket after working with me all day Joe. 



TURN IT UP!! http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=AD6E43BEB056903EFB49AD6E43BEB056903EFB49


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> You would need a straight jacket after working with me all day Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> TURN IT UP!! http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=AD6E43BEB056903EFB49AD6E43BEB056903EFB49


nawww Moe think u need the Rockstar Jacket
I dated 2 psychologists, i understand
betcha Ozzy is the man to u, and look at him


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> betcha Ozzy is the man to u, and look at him


I have no problem understanding what ozzy says . 

I just can't stand to hear him sing!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

MeatBallDryWall said:


> I love the new design too. I got a pair of the older sky walkers (18-30) bought in 08 & after a few times I didn't look back. I haven't been on the dura stilts since & WoW am I glad. I had the same problem with the sideways thing Capt and I know it hurts after a while. The front spring helps absorb the shock of walking & put a "spring" back into your step! :thumbup: I'm a big guy (too big to list) & I need all the help I can get. If your still walking dura's, give these a try folks & have patience, you'll LOVE them! :thumbsup:


I wonder if he knows does meatballs feel like this...


----------



## icerock drywall

can i talk about them Jim ? :shutup:


----------

